# [h]Metal GK[w]Chaos and BA



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am looking to off load:

6 Metal GK Terminator bodies
- 3 halberd arms
- 3 sword arms
- 4 storm bolter arms
- 1 incinerator arm
- 1 psycannon arm

all are unpainted and unassembled with new bases. The only thing missing are the shoulder badges for the shoulders. They weren't included when I bought them second hand. 

Looking for:

Blood Angels:
- Tacticals
- Death company
- Assault squads
- Bikes
- Legion of the Damned

Daemons:

-FW Khorne brass etch
- plague bearers
- nurglings
- screamers

I will always take cold hard cash of course. Would prefer to remain in the States for shipping purposes.


----------

